
Thoughts on Instagram Marketing and Customer Service - lunaru
http://blog.reamaze.com/2016/07/19/thoughts-on-instagram-marketing-and-customer-service/
======
ohnoesmyscv
For most companies instagram is just a fire and forget thing. I've asked
questions on instagram posts before for some brands i follow and i rarely get
a reply :( then again i guess it's not easy to sift through all the comments,
some of which are spam

